# Some things ain't bigger in Texas (cutting board)



## lonewolf (May 4, 2019)

Some things are bigger in Virginia. This one is hard maple 2.5 thick and when trimmed will be 51 x 88

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 4, 2019)

Will it be an island top?


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2019)

That is super huge!


----------



## lonewolf (May 4, 2019)

Yes an island top

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bob Ireland (May 4, 2019)

And here I thought it was for cutting your steak :)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (May 4, 2019)

Now that's a @Tony sized dance floor!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415 (May 4, 2019)

Where you going to put that little bitty board?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 4, 2019)

woodman6415 said:


> Where you going to put that little bitty board?


It looks like it will be for displaying on a countertop

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 4, 2019)

Wow! Seems like it will be super heavy! Chuck


----------



## Tony (May 4, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> It looks like it will be for displaying on a countertop



I built one for a restaurant here a couple years ago that is 36" wide, 8' long.

Nice job Martin!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lonewolf (May 4, 2019)

It's a top for an island at a lake house.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (May 4, 2019)

That is a fine looking top. Please be sure to show the finished project!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Steve in VA (May 4, 2019)

Way to post up for all of us in VA!!

Looks great. Be sure to post pictures once its finished.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (May 4, 2019)

Well finally, someone has made a cutting board for a Texas sized brisket! Very cool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 4, 2019)

Yea made for Texas sized brisket, by a Virginian!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## lonewolf (May 9, 2019)

Here's finished pic. My part anyway , it gets a gas cook top installed in the cutout

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (May 9, 2019)

Hot diggity dog!! That came out sweet!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 9, 2019)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

